# DM Marathon 2011 / 12. Bank1Saar Marathon



## snoopy-bike (12. November 2010)

Hallo,

so langsam aber sicher geht's wieder los... die DM 2011 geht mit Nachdruck in die Vorbereitung!

In den letzten Tagen wurde das offizielle Logo fertiggestellt und wird nun erstmalig hier präsentiert!






Also schon mal kräftig das Wochenende vom 17. / 18. September 2011 auf dem Kalender markieren... weitere Infos folgen.

Bis denne


----------



## Moose (25. November 2010)

Das Wochenende ist mit FETTER Schrift markiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (1. Dezember 2010)

Moose schrieb:


> Das Wochenende ist mit FETTER Schrift markiert.



Hey,

>>Ausländer<< sind herzlich willkommen!!


----------



## Moose (27. April 2011)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Hey,
> >>Ausländer<< sind herzlich willkommen!!



Laufe immernoch unter schwarzrotgold (zumindest 2011 noch).

Ist von den netten ortskundigen jemand dabei, die Strecke am Sonntag abzufahren (auch Teile davon )?
Da würde ich die CTF in Homburg natürlich saussen lassen!

Wäre super, wenn ich mich jetzt schonmal orientieren könnte.
Kann auch morgen/ übermorgen (Donnerstag oder Freitag) sowie Montag und Dienstag.


----------



## Limit83 (28. April 2011)

Biete Samstag vormittag 10 Uhr an. Als Treffpunkt schlage ich mal die Uni (Sporthalle/Beachvolleyballfelder) vor.
Gruß 



Moose schrieb:


> Laufe immernoch unter schwarzrotgold (zumindest 2011 noch).
> 
> Ist von den netten ortskundigen jemand dabei, die Strecke am Sonntag abzufahren (auch Teile davon )?
> Da würde ich die CTF in Homburg natürlich saussen lassen!
> ...


----------



## Moose (28. April 2011)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Biete Samstag vormittag 10 Uhr an. Als Treffpunkt schlage ich mal die Uni (Sporthalle/Beachvolleyballfelder) vor.
> Gruß



Wenn wir um 9.00 losfahren schaffe ich es vielleicht um 14.00 Uhr mit crazyeddie mitzufahren. Lässt du mit dir verhandeln?

Ist die DM Strecke eine grosse Runde oder eine grosse/ eine kleine oder zweimal die gleiche? Steckenprofil zeigt ja "nur" 50km.

Bin ansonsten dabei. Das ist ja sozusagen der Sinn des SB Besuches. 

Würde aber wirklich gerne auch die Tour mit crazyeddie mitnehmen.
Mit einer Handvoll Powerbars dürfte das möglich sein.
Sozusagen ein "Breakthrough Workout".
Am Sonntag dann die CTF...


----------



## Limit83 (28. April 2011)

Da es fast die gleiche Runde 2mal ist, reicht es ja, wenn wir sie einmal fahren (?) und dann ist 10 Uhr als Startzeit völlig ausreichend. 10.30 Uhr auf der Strecke. 2:30-2:40 h für die Runde, dann bist du locker um 14.00 Uhr wieder an der Uni. Ich wollte auch um 13.30 Uhr in IGB beim Vereinstraining sein.
Sonntag CTF steht.


----------



## Moose (28. April 2011)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Da es fast die gleiche Runde 2mal ist, reicht es ja, wenn wir sie einmal fahren (?) und dann ist 10 Uhr als Startzeit völlig ausreichend. 10.30 Uhr auf der Strecke. 2:30-2:40 h für die Runde, dann bist du locker um 14.00 Uhr wieder an der Uni. Ich wollte auch um 13.30 Uhr in IGB beim Vereinstraining sein.
> Sonntag CTF steht.



 DEAL!

Super, das Wochenende steht! Samstag 10.00 Uhr an der Uni.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (29. April 2011)

Tiere


----------



## Blocko (29. April 2011)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> Tiere



*tränenlach*


----------



## Moose (30. April 2011)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> Tiere



Oder eben die "maximale Ausnutzung des Tageslichtes".
Du weisst, wie das ist, wenn man im Aktiv-Urlaub ist - das kann ganz schön stressig werden wenn man bei allen Aktiviteten und Angeboten dabei sein will ...

So, jetzt erstmal frühstücken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (30. April 2011)

Hat doch super geklappt heute! 
Bin dann noch 2h bei unseren Rennradfahrern mitgefahren...


----------



## Moose (30. April 2011)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hat doch super geklappt heute!
> Bin dann noch 2h bei unseren Rennradfahrern mitgefahren...



Cool. Danke für die Streckenführung!
Hatte genau 15min zwischen unserer Runde und dem Treffen mit crazyeddie. Wir waren fast 5h unterwegs, cirka 4h Fahrzeit (?)

Bis morgen um 8


----------



## crazyeddie (30. April 2011)

ja, meine reine fahrzeit waren etwa 4:04h. dass wir trotzdem 5 stunden unterwegs waren, lag vor allem an mooses ungezählten pinkelpausen


----------



## Limit83 (30. April 2011)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was die Beine morgen noch hergeben... Von den 2h Straße war ich übrigens Zone 3-5 .


----------



## Moose (30. April 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ja, meine reine fahrzeit waren etwa 4:04h. dass wir trotzdem 5 stunden unterwegs waren, lag vor allem an mooses ungezählten pinkelpausen



Viele Pinkelpausen nehme ich auf mich, aber 1h habe ich dafür nicht gebraucht 
Ich schaue öfters auf die Uhr, 30-40 sek sind der durchschnittliche Zeitverbauch. Sagen wir ich war 5mal im Gebüsch, dann sind das immer noch 55min die nicht auf mein Konto gehen 

Spass beiseite. Schön war's.


----------



## snoopy-bike (16. Juli 2011)

*ACHTUNG! Änderung der Ausschreibung in Bezug auf die T-Shirt-Vergabe!
Bitte unbedingt beachten!*hier gehts zur Seite...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (26. Juli 2011)

Wer fährt mit mir die DM Strecke ab (eine Runde reicht ;-))?
Entweder kommenden Sonntag ab 15.30/ 16.00 Uhr oder Montag 1.8./ Dienstag 2.8. Zeitpunkt flexibel... Mittwoch, 3.8. vormittag geht auch.
Es gibt da ein paar Ecken, an denen ich den richtigen Weg nicht alleine finde.
Wäre dankbar!


----------



## snoopy-bike (27. Juli 2011)

Ich, Dienstag geht bei mir.... Wenn Besuch aus dem Norden kommt.. geht das


----------



## snoopy-bike (27. Juli 2011)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Ich, Dienstag geht bei mir.... Wenn Besuch aus dem Norden kommt.. geht das



P.S. MOOSE .... ich sag Dir auch >HALLO<<!!


----------



## Moose (27. Juli 2011)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> P.S. MOOSE .... ich sag Dir auch >HALLO<<!!



Das ist mir eine Ehre! Eine Streckenbesichtigung mit dem Mann, dessen Zweitnamen "Bank1Saar Marathon" ist ...
Zeitpunkt und Treffpunkt darfst Du bestimmen! Dienstag bin ich voll flexibel.
Bis dann!


----------



## medicus41 (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
mal ne Frage zu was anderem. Wie kann man sich als Betriebsmannschaft anmelden? Ich sehe bei der Anmeldung nur die Option der Einzelanmeldung und Auswahl der entsprechenden Strecke.


----------



## Deleted 183831 (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wer erbarmt sich mir am Samstag die Kurzstrecke zu zeigen?
Ich wollte zwischen 10:00 und 15:00 Uhr starten.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## snoopy-bike (28. Juli 2011)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal ne Frage zu was anderem. Wie kann man sich als Betriebsmannschaft anmelden? Ich sehe bei der Anmeldung nur die Option der Einzelanmeldung und Auswahl der entsprechenden Strecke.



Hallo,

da bist Du ins falsche Portal geraten!
Du musst Dich bei BR-Timing bei der "Ursapharm-MTB Betriebsmeisterschaft" anmelden. Die Abfrage beginnt nach Registrierung direkt mit dem Team.

VG


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (28. Juli 2011)

@snoopy
findet ihr das nicht langsam lächerlich jeden Thread mit dieser "Hallo" Metapher enden bzw. zu beginnen ?

Was ist so schlimm daran wenn ich sage dass es mir aufgefallen ist dass speziell Club XY nicht grüßt ?


----------



## medicus41 (28. Juli 2011)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da bist Du ins falsche Portal geraten!
> Du musst Dich bei BR-Timing bei der "Ursapharm-MTB Betriebsmeisterschaft" anmelden. Die Abfrage beginnt nach Registrierung direkt mit dem Team.
> ...



Danke, hatte ich übersehen


----------



## snoopy-bike (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen! Ab sofort stehen die GPS-Daten auf der HP zum Download bereit!

Bitte verhaltet Euch gegenüber den anderen Walnutzern rücksichtsvoll!

Noch ist es nur >Streckenerkundung< auf den Distanzen! Das Rennen ist NUR und AUSSCHLIEßLICH am 18. September!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (30. Juli 2011)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen! Ab sofort stehen die GPS-Daten auf der HP zum Download bereit!
> 
> Bitte verhaltet Euch gegenüber den anderen Walnutzern rücksichtsvoll!
> 
> Noch ist es nur >Streckenerkundung< auf den Distanzen! Das Rennen ist NUR und AUSSCHLIEßLICH am 18. September!



Super Sache, danke dafür. Aber dazu hätte ich ne kleine Frage. Ich habe mal die Strecke mit der letzjährigen Kurzstrecke verglichen und da fiel mir auf das letztes Jahr nach ein paar km wieder ins Stadion eingefahren worden ist, ua. an diesem Krater vorbei. Wenn ich mir diese Kurzstrecke nun anschaue sieht es für mich so aus das dieser "Return" diesmal nicht vorgesehen ist. 
Oder liege ich mit der Lokalisation der ich glaube "Alfredfalle" falsch?


----------



## snoopy-bike (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

absolut korrekt gemerkt!

Durch die Alfred-Falle geht es für die Kurzstrecke nur noch kurz vor der Zieleinfahrt!

VG


----------



## client (2. August 2011)

.


----------



## snoopy-bike (2. August 2011)

client schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in der Ausschreibung zum Rennen finde ich verschiedene km-Angaben zur Langstrecke.
> Einmal sind 103km angegeben, auf einer anderen Seite 100km.
> ...




Hallo,

also, dass zwei unterschiedliche Streckenlängen angegeben sind ist klar ein kleiner Fehler, aber ob die Strecke jetzt 103 oder 100 ist, spielt, so denke ich, jetzt wirklich keine Rolle. Offiziell ist sie 100 Kilometer lang. Aber so genau weiß das noch niemand. Erstens sind das sowieso nur ca. Angaben und zweitens weiß ich selbst noch  nicht ob sie jetzt so fertig ist... vielleicht sind es ja nachher 100,345 Kilometer


----------



## client (2. August 2011)

.


----------



## Moose (2. August 2011)

Jetzt hatte ich die Ehre und Freude, die komplette Strecke sowohl am Sonntag als auch heute in fachkundiger Gesellschaft abzufahren (eine Runde am Sonntag, eine Runde heute).
*Das muss wirklich einer der schönsten Marathons Deutschlands sein.* 
Da ist echt alles dabei: Trails, knackige Anstiege, Trails, viele Richtungsänderungen, Trails, schöne Landschaft und noch mehr Trails mit viel Flow.
Langstrecke mit zwei Runden wird hart, aber gerecht. Hier gibt es kein Windschattenfahren, hier muss man den ganzen Weg "alleine" treten und obendrein sein Bike bis zum Ende beherrschen.
Attraktiv für die Zuschauer wird der Marathon auf jeden Fall. Die letzten 1000m sind ja schon fast eine CC Strecke! Cool. Ausserdem kommt man dann zweimal am Stadion und dem Bierzelt vorbei. 
Freue mich auf September! 
Bis dann


----------



## Limit83 (30. August 2011)

Kurz vor knapp noch eine kleine Ergänzung in der Ausschreibung: Alle DM-Teilnehmer mit dem Lizenzeintrag SAR werden in Kategorien U23/Elite, Frauen, Senioren 1 und Senioren 2-4 ihre Landesverbandsmeisterschaft austragen!


----------



## stefan_sl (30. August 2011)

So langsam verstehe ich die ganzen Meisterschaften nicht mehr.
Bei den Ausschreibungen auf rad-net.de ist der Sebamed Bikeday am 11.09 in Boppard als Südwestdeutsche Meisterschaft Marathon und LVM für Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland ausgeschrieben. 

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=17832&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i

"Die Teilnehmer der LVM (RLP und SAR) und Rheinland-Meisterschaft Marathon (Bezirke Koblenz, Trier, Nahe) werden gesondert nur auf der 60 km Strecke gewertet."

Mal abgesehen davon 62km eigentlich kein Marathon ist, welches ist denn dann die offizielle Saarlandmeisterschaft St. Ingbert oder Bad Salzig.

Stefan


----------



## Limit83 (30. August 2011)

St. Ingbert! Diese wurde heute festgelegt. Die Ausschreibung der sebamed Bike days wird geändert werden! es wird keine süd-west meisterschaft 2011 ausgetragen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (30. August 2011)

Hinweis auf die LVM im Rahmen der DM ab sofort auch auf der Homepage des Bank1Saar Marathon!


----------



## snoopy-bike (1. September 2011)

*Nachmelder mit Lizenz auf der Mittel - und Kurzstrecke aufgepasst:*

*Lizenzierte* Nachmelder bei der Mittel- und Kurzstrecke, bitte unaufgefordert die Lizenz vorlegen! (Startblock)


----------



## M.Waiter (1. September 2011)

Hi 
freu mich schon auf Eure Veranstaltung nächste Woche.
Geschenk ist wieder TShirt richtig ?
Letztes Jahr hatten wir beim Startnummern holen keins mehr bekommen obwohl rechtzeitig angemeldet.
Wir haben dann aber gemailt und nächträglich welche bekommen und alles war gut 
Wünsch Euch ne tolle Veranstaltung


----------



## snoopy-bike (2. September 2011)

Hi,

Danke Dir für die guten Wünsche.... (können wir gebrauchen...  )

T-Shirts gibt es bei rechtzeitiger Anmeldung (bis zum 18.08.2011) - die sind wirklich GEIL dieses Jahr!!

Programmheft ist auch super geworden.... und liegt demnächst schon in IGB aus...

Wir sehen uns...


----------



## Rindsnawel (4. September 2011)

Hallo snoopy-Bike,

hab heute gesehen, dass die zweite Trailauffahrt nach dem Betzental am Einstieg gar nicht mehr fahrbar ist. Da wurde sehr viel Erde weg genommen. Ist das so gewollt, ändert sich da noch was? Vorher konnte man super hoch fahren.

Grüsse!


----------



## medicus41 (4. September 2011)

Rindsnawel schrieb:


> Hallo snoopy-Bike,
> 
> hab heute gesehen, dass die zweite Trailauffahrt nach dem Betzental am Einstieg gar nicht mehr fahrbar ist. Da wurde sehr viel Erde weg genommen. Ist das so gewollt, ändert sich da noch was? Vorher konnte man super hoch fahren.
> 
> Grüsse!



Stimmt, ist mir letzten Dienstag auch aufgefallen. Denke da muss ne Rampe oder sowas drangebastelt werden damit diese Stufe wieder fahrbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (5. September 2011)

soweit ich das mit bekommen habe, ist das in Arbeit!


----------



## snoopy-bike (5. September 2011)

... es soll  ja auch Schiebepassagen im Marathon geben.. z.B. in Orscholz, Neustadt, Nordhausen.... (ich muss ja nicht fahren)

.... schau mer mal...


----------



## medicus41 (5. September 2011)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> ... es soll  ja auch Schiebepassagen im Marathon geben.. z.B. in Orscholz, Neustadt, Nordhausen.... (ich muss ja nicht fahren)
> 
> .... schau mer mal...



Ahhh, daher habt ihr bei dem Trail welcher vor diesem Aufstieg ist auch den grossen Felsbrocken genau in der Mitte plaziert)


----------



## Rindsnawel (5. September 2011)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> ... es soll  ja auch Schiebepassagen im Marathon geben.. z.B. in Orscholz, Neustadt, Nordhausen.... (ich muss ja nicht fahren)
> 
> .... schau mer mal...




Schiebepassagen????? Aber doch nicht in IGB......


----------



## snoopy-bike (6. September 2011)

Rindsnawel schrieb:


> Schiebepassagen????? Aber doch nicht in IGB......



Nein,...nicht in St. Ingbert


----------



## medicus41 (14. September 2011)

Hallo,
Sehr schöne Rampe habt ihr da nun aufgeschüttet. Brauch noch en Tip zur Reifenwahl am Sonntag. Zur Auswahl stehen einmal 2 neue Rocket Rons. (2.25er) Oder vorne einen X-King (2.4er) mit noch 2mm und. Hinten einen Raceking mit 1mm Restprofil. Soll ja eher nass werden..


----------



## client (14. September 2011)

.


----------



## snoopy-bike (14. September 2011)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Sehr schöne Rampe habt ihr da nun aufgeschüttet. Brauch noch en Tip zur Reifenwahl am Sonntag. Zur Auswahl stehen einmal 2 neue Rocket Rons. (2.25er) Oder vorne einen X-King (2.4er) mit noch 2mm und. Hinten einen Raceking mit 1mm Restprofil. Soll ja eher nass werden..



Meine persönl. Empfehlung:

bei Trockenheit und leichte Erdfeuchtigkeit:

vorne: Rocket Ron oder Racing Ralph (meins)
hinten: Furious Fred

bei Nässe:

vorne: Rocket Ron (max Nobby Nick)
hinten: Racing Ralph

alles 2.25


----------



## Rindsnawel (15. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen! 

Weiß denn jemand ob die Strecke schon ausgeschildert ist?

Grüße


----------



## Jobal (15. September 2011)

zumindest bis Benny´s Madness war sie es gestern abend, habe nur eine kurze Runde gedreht u. bin nicht weiter gefahren.

Nach dem El Presidente war aber alles mögliche ausgeschildert mit Flatterbändern u. Pfeilen. Keine Ahnung wie dort dann die genaue Streckenführung sein wird.

ciao Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rindsnawel (16. September 2011)

Guten Morgen!

So weit ich weiß sind die Feedzonen bei der Deutschen vorgegeben. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das die VP's sind und hat jemand eine Ortsbeschreibung wie man am besten mit dem Auto dort hin kommt? 

Gruß


----------



## Area-x-23 (16. September 2011)

Ich bin gestern die Kurzstrecke gefahren. Diese ist zu 85% ausgeschildert bzw. markiert. Einzig die Stelle vor dem großen Felsen, wo es recht steil durch einen sehr ausgewaschenen Trail geht war knifflig und bei Nässe sicher nicht ungefährlich.
Vielleicht war ich auch grundsätzlich etwas zu schnell am Anfang 

Aber eine schöne Strecke wenn nur das Wetter uns nicht alles versaut.

LG


----------



## zoli325 (17. September 2011)

Hallo, fahre am Sonntag Langstrecke Hobby und wollte mal wissen ob es an den VP einen Flaschenservice gibt????  Danke schon mal und bis morgen!!!!
Gruß Zoltan


----------



## medicus41 (17. September 2011)

Area-x-23 schrieb:


> Aber eine schöne Strecke wenn nur das Wetter uns nicht alles versaut.
> 
> LG



Wird es aber tun


----------



## 007ike (17. September 2011)

Ich meine in IGB wurden zumindest für Langstrecke Flaschen an den FP angereicht.


----------



## medicus41 (18. September 2011)

Ei Ei Ei, was ne Schlammschlacht


----------



## Benji (18. September 2011)

schön cremig würde ich sagen. die strecke ist sicher bei trockenheit richtig geil, heute wars grenzwertig. aber das wetter kann man ja nicht bestimmen. zum glück hab ich mich für nur eine runde entschieden und bin so nicht in die versuchung gekommen nach der ersten abzubrechen ;-)

ansonsten ne ordentliche orga, gute duschen (fußläufig etwas weit weg), gute verpflegung und flaschentausch --> tip top

b


----------



## medicus41 (18. September 2011)

Benji schrieb:


> schön cremig würde ich sagen.
> 
> b



Dann war es also Creme welche meine Schaltung zeitweise so zusetzte das es kurz vorm Stillstand war )


----------



## EmJay (18. September 2011)

Gute Duschen habe ICH leider vermisst. Das Wasser war a....kalt und die Dusche hatte Aussetzer. Und ich war nicht der einzige, der sich darüber geärgert hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Area-x-23 (18. September 2011)

Creme ist ein gutes Stichwort

 Stellenweise hat man die Fahrer nicht mehr erkannt, so vollgesaut waren alle, mich eingeschlossen.Die arme Schaltung, was hat das ab dem 2. Drittel geknirscht. 

Aber ein ganz großes Lob an das Orgateam! Es hat uns an nichts gefehlt, weshalb wir auch im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei sind.


----------



## crazyeddie (18. September 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch an moose für die bronzemedaille - schlammfarben, passt ja!


----------



## Jobal (19. September 2011)

Was ein Dreckswetter , habe die Strecke in IGB noch nie so batschig gesehen. Bei jeden Anstieg hats entweder rrrrrr rrrr gemacht u. der Reifen ist durchgedreht o. krrr kricks u. die Schaltung ist gesprungen.

Ein echtes Abenteuer!

Ansonsten wie immer, top Event, top Orga, sehr gut aufgesetzt, die Videoleinwand war spitze u. die Kommentatoren fand ich auch gut.

Ein Verbesserungsvorschlag am Rande, ich fand es sehr schade, dass bei den U7 u. älter Kids schon die Überrundungsregel greift. Wäre schöner, wenn man die Finisher ausleitet u. so die Kinder die Gelegenheit bekommen ihr Rennen zu Ende zu fahren. Ich fände es auch besser, wenn die Siegerehrung direkt nach den Rennen stattfinden würde. Wird sonst arg lang, das erste Rennen um 16:00 u. die Siegerehrung um 19:00 Uhr, meinen Kleinen wurde dann kalt u. sie wollten dann auch heim.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Benji (19. September 2011)

bei den duschen liegt das dann sicher an der menge der leute die vor dir/euch geduscht haben. also schnell fahren, warm duschen ;-)

eins hatte ich vergessen: warum wurde auf der mittelstrecke eigentlich zwischen lizenzlern und hobbyisten unterschieden, wenn man das dann weder in der wertung erkennt noch ehrt?

b


----------



## Schmal (20. September 2011)

Hobby und Lizenz wurde nicht aus Wertungsgründen getrennt, sondern um einen möglichst reibungslosen Rennverlauf auf der Strecke zu ermöglichen.

In der Regel sind ja die Lizenzler schneller unterwegs als die Hobbyklasse - bei einem durchmischten Starterfeld wirds dann auf den Trails gern stressig wenn die Schnelleren nicht gleich vorbeikommen etc ... ;-)


----------



## Benji (20. September 2011)

das die lizenzler schneller sein sollten ist klar ;-), das mit dem startgetümmel sehe ich ein. meine frage ging aber eher in die richtung siegerehrung, die gab es nämlich nur für die overall männlich. anhand der startnummer kann aber aber glaub ich sehen wer lizenz hat und wer hobby ist (bis 1199 lizenz, danach hobby), leider gab es auch keine altersklassenehrung auf der mittelstrecke.

naja, hätte die sache sicher noch etwas in die länge gezogen, aber wann darf man bei so einer veranstaltung schonmal aufs treppchen ;-)

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (22. September 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch an moose für die bronzemedaille - schlammfarben, passt ja!


Vielen Dank! Eine Enttäuschung war es aber trotzdem. Die Form war nicht schlecht, und meinen "Heimvorteil" hätte ich gerne ausgespielt. Leider war mir von Anfang an kalt, zwischendurch so kalt dass ich es Unterkühlung nennen würde. Schlottern, Zittern und den Puls nicht mehr über 140 kriegen. Race King hinten war keine gute Idee ... Das Wandern ist NICHT des Mooses Lust. Keine Bremsblöcke mehr und kalte Hände = Tree-hugging/ ständig auf die Fresse fallen... Peinlich.
Ach, nein, es war ein Drama. Habe mich nach einer Runde zum Aufgeben entschlossen, musste dann aber noch bis zur ersten Verpflegung weiterfahren. Da stand Torgeir, mein norwegischer Bekannter, der den Schlüssel zur FeWo in der Tasche hatte. Bei ihm angekommen bin ich abgestiegen, aber bevor ich was sagen konnte hatte er mir eine Jacke angezogen. "Ok da fullfører jeg som treningstur!" - dann fahre ich eben als Training zu Ende.
Das war's dann.
Im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. Wollklamotten mitnehmen - auch im Saarland kann es kalt werden ;-).
I'll be back!
Danke an den RSC St Ingbert/ Jörg und seiner Crew. 
Das werde ich mir bei schönem Wetter nochmal antun! 
Bis dann


----------



## client (22. September 2011)

.


----------



## 007ike (22. September 2011)

client schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter kann doch jeder fahren.
> 
> ..........



aber nicht so schnell wie Moose! 

@Moose auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Moose (22. September 2011)

007ike schrieb:


> aber nicht so schnell wie Moose!
> 
> @Moose auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch!




Danke! Und ganz liebe Grüsse an die Familie!
Der nächste Saarland Besuch kommt bestimmt. Vielleicht wieder im Mai.


----------



## Roadbike (30. September 2011)

Hier sind ein paar Videos von der Schlammschlacht zu finden
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOb_b5gmUpI"]12. Bank 1 Saar Marathon Start der Elite MÃ¤nner DM MTB Marathon 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## FSCutter (2. Oktober 2011)

Und hier ein Video im Trockenen, ein schöner Herbsttag im Stiefelwald.


----------



## client (5. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## snoopy-bike (6. Oktober 2011)

JA,

der neue Termin steht, dieses Mal mit besserem Wetter  :

*08. und 09. September 2012*!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Area-x-23 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
finden in diesem Rahmen auch wieder die Betriebssportmeisterschaften statt?

Oder wechseln die ausrichtenden Vereine da?

Gruß


----------



## LatteMacchiato (6. Oktober 2011)

noch besser??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (7. Oktober 2011)

Area-x-23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> finden in diesem Rahmen auch wieder die Betriebssportmeisterschaften statt?
> 
> Oder wechseln die ausrichtenden Vereine da?
> ...




Bank1Saar Marathon wechselt auch nicht den Verein - oder?


----------



## Area-x-23 (7. Oktober 2011)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Bank1Saar Marathon wechselt auch nicht den Verein - oder?



Sorry, war ein bissel unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte ob die Betriebssportmeisterschaften immer in St Ingbert sind?

Es gib mehr um den Ort als um den Verein.


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. Oktober 2011)

Area-x-23 schrieb:


> Sorry, war ein bissel unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte ob die Betriebssportmeisterschaften immer in St Ingbert sind?
> 
> Es gib mehr um den Ort als um den Verein.



IMMER in St. Ingbert - BM sind ein "Kind und Idee" des RSC St. Ingbert!


----------



## Area-x-23 (8. Oktober 2011)

Gut so, dann kann ich den Jungs den Termin schonmal durchgeben, damit sie mit dem Training anfangen können. 

Danke


----------



## HarzerUrstoff (25. November 2011)

toller Kurs
Mal gut das ich mich beim Nachmelden nur für eine Runde entschieden habe.
Respekt vor allen die zwei Runden gefahren sind
so Relaxed fand ich´s nicht:
Regen und unter 10°C härtet ab
angekommen,
der IBC´ler der ein paar km vor dem Ziel nochmal Gas gegeben hat, kannte die Strecke. da konnte ich nicht mitgehen.
ich wußte wegen der fehlenden Streckenschilder meistens nicht, bei welchem km ich war 
cu next year


----------



## Peter Lang (25. November 2011)

warum fährst du denn ohne Tacho ?


----------



## snoopy-bike (29. November 2011)

HarzerUrstoff schrieb:


> toller Kurs
> Mal gut das ich mich beim Nachmelden nur für eine Runde entschieden habe.
> Respekt vor allen die zwei Runden gefahren sind
> so Relaxed fand ich´s nicht:
> ...



Fehlende Schilder??
Alle 5 Kilometer stand eines, auf den letzten 5 Kilometer alle 1000 Meter! - Brille war wahrscheinlich etwas angelaufen? 
Gruß -


----------

